# Almond leaves beneficial to Betta's health?



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I found this combing the web for odd plants and such. You be the judge, I don't have a betta.
V.Aquarium.Thailand


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

it does actually work.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Never heard about the problems it causes... So I think yes.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It may soften the water a little bit. Its good for nesting. And its where Melafix comes from. Anything else is hogwash.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

its very good 4 bettas :fish: :fish:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

ChaldoChris416 said:


> its very good 4 bettas :fish: :fish:


Didn't I just say that?


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

:fish: i said it 2 lol


----------

